# Preparation for LRS assessment



## ARNGjeff (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm a new member here on SS. If you haven't read my introduction, I'll give you a quick rundown of myself. I'm a 20 year old college student that just enlisted(20121213) in the National Guard. I interviewed and was accepted as a 25c1P into the C Co. LRS 2-152nd R&S (Airborne). I haven't been able to find much literature when it comes to preparing for joining a LRS unit.

I've seen the small file that goes over the physical requirements for the unit. I'm wondering what would be the best way to prepare before I ship out to BCT, AIT and BAC. I'm in fairly good shape already, scored a 285 on the APFT back in July. Right not my training consists of running and then lifting weights. I want to be completely prepared for joining my unit so that I don't show up and make a fool of myself, my recruiter and the SGT that interviewed me for the unit. If anyone has any experience with this subject, I would appreciate some insights on how to be successful.

I apologize if this question is something that has already been answered, but I couldn't find anything regarding the assessment & selection for LRS units.

Thanks in advance everyone!
- Jeff


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2012)

You will need to be rucking on a regular basis.


----------



## AWP (Dec 15, 2012)

ARNGjeff said:


> I apologize if this question is something that has already been answered, but I couldn't find anything regarding the assessment & selection for LRS units


 
That's because there really isn't one. Units run their own assessment courses, so I doubt there's much of a universal POI for them.

Unless Ft. Gordon has changed, I'd be far more concerned about regressing physically during AIT. I know I ran in the evenings after chow because our morning runs were a bit on the short and slow side. Within reason, don't overtrain, but I'd look at working out in the evenings. Take care of your ankles and knees though, Airborne isn't that difficult but you don't want to show up with back and lower extremity "dings" in your system. I twisted my ankle on Tuesday of week 2 and it was an experience I could have done without.

Go down to the Physical Prep. forum and look at the workout threads there. Off the top of my head, Etype, AMLove, and surgicalcric have posted some great thoughts on workouts, and I know there are others.

One last mental bit: whatever they teach you in AIT will differ from what you see at your unit and it might even be a bit of a shock as to how much you don't know. Be prepared to learn a lot on your own, particularly if they are still using HF.

Good luck.


----------



## ARNGjeff (Dec 15, 2012)

pardus : about 3 times per week I've been loading my backpack up with ~40 lbs and fast-walking to class (6 miles away), and then back home after class. I still need to invest in a ruck and actually get out there and do some 10+ and 15+ mile rucks.

Freefalling: before I decided to enlist in the national guard I had been reading up on the 18x-ray program for AD Army guys. You have a very good point, that goes along with the 18x-rays, that during AIT/Airborne I'll need to be doing extra PT on my "spare" time. I'll go look at and implement the workouts that you suggested. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## reed11b (Dec 15, 2012)

Read the fitness threads.
You are going into a good LRS unit BTW. I've met a few guys from there and they were all top notch.
Reed


----------



## ARNGjeff (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply reed!
Yeah I'm extremely excited that I got the slot. I was hoping to get 11 bravo but jumped on any opportunity to get the unit I did.
Just want to make sure I'm up to snuff when I get there


----------



## AWP (Dec 15, 2012)

ARNGjeff said:


> I still need to invest in a ruck and actually get out there and do some 10+ and 15+ mile rucks.


 
Be REAL careful with that. Pre-Basic you're better off with a light load, 20-ish pounds, and just doing the distance and speed. Toughen your feet and build some muscle memory into your stride. The weight can come later.


----------



## ARNGjeff (Dec 15, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Be REAL careful with that. Pre-Basic you're better off with a light load, 20-ish pounds, and just doing the distance and speed. Toughen your feet and build some muscle memory into your stride. The weight can come later.


 
Good advice, it would be stupid to injure myself before I even get to basic. I really want to get to the point where when I get to my unit it will be challenging and pushing myself but not to the point where it seems impossible. I just want to seem prepared to my superiors.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 15, 2012)

As has been said many times here before; you're no good to anyone if you show up broken.


----------



## ARNGjeff (Dec 16, 2012)

Another very good point SkrewzLoose.

I have another two-part question about serving in a LRS unit if anyone has the experience or the answer.
1) Is there a current designated school that they send you to learn the art of Long Range Surveillance/Recon?
2) What schools do they typically allow their troops to go to? Specifically, what schools am I going to be able to volunteer for as a 25 charlie in the unit?

I really appreciate the help you guys are giving me as I am new to the armed forces!

Thanks
-Jeff


----------



## reed11b (Dec 16, 2012)

ARNGjeff said:


> Another very good point SkrewzLoose.
> 
> I have another two-part question about serving in a LRS unit if anyone has the experience or the answer.
> 1) Is there a current designated school that they send you to learn the art of Long Range Surveillance/Recon?
> ...


1. Yes RSLC. Their is no guaruntee you will get it however.
2. Up to the unit. Most NG LRS units have RSLC, Ranger, Sniper, MFF, and scuba slots. Most will let their 25's reclass to 11b if the soldier does well and wants it.
Reed


----------



## reed11b (Dec 16, 2012)

3. Slow your roll, and focus on your basics. No.unit is going to risk expensive HSLD schools on someone who.has not already proved their value to the team. Be a great 25C first.
Reed


----------



## ARNGjeff (Dec 16, 2012)

That is true. I'll start from the beginning and work my way to my goals.


----------



## Etype (Dec 17, 2012)

ARNGjeff said:


> I'm in fairly good shape already, scored a 285 on the APFT back in July.


As long as your split is 100/100/85, It's not bad.  But don't be under the misconception that it's great either.  The majority of young guys in scout/sniper units score 295+, with a good deal of them scoring over 300.  There are some incredible runners in the scout/sniper, LRS, Airborne Infantry, Ranger community.  Granted, running doesn't necessarily compute to being good at your job- but it's a big factor used in assessments.


ARNGjeff said:


> I apologize if this question is something that has already been answered, but I couldn't find anything regarding the assessment & selection for LRS units.


Never been there, but it can't be much different than SFAS, MARSOC A&S, Ranger School, etc.  I don't think you can be prepared for and not be prepared for the others.


----------



## ARNGjeff (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah my split was 100/100/85.
I'm getting back into running shape though.
I'm hoping to max the APFT by my next RSP drill.


----------



## Spider6 (Dec 18, 2012)

I recommend Cross-fit.  Bias alert:  one of my former LRS TLs owns a gym near base and gives me a great discount!  That being said its really helped me out a lot.  As has already been said develop your own "battle-rhythm" and stick to it.  Will IM an example if interested.


----------



## Spider6 (Dec 18, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## KwJ (May 26, 2013)

Contact one of the units i.e. 504th Battlefield Surveillance Brigade and ask them what they do for PT and what you should do to prepare for advancement should you get that opportunity...


----------

